# Fe is actually more artistic than Fi is



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

And I'll explain why:

Fe cares about _dynamic _emotions. External, mutable emotions. Emotions you can see. Someone is sad - this is a mutable emotion. Someone becomes excited - this is a mutable emotion. Someone becomes angry - this is a mutable emotion. Fe "goes with the flow" of emotions.

What is art if not the expression of mutable emotions? A sad song, a party song, an angry song. 

You can't really "see" Fi. Fi is not mutable, Fi is not expressive. Fi is static. People got Fi wrong when they thought it was about self-expression. Fi is one of the least expressive functions.

I have typed Taylor Swift as ESFJ and Lady Gaga as ENFJ. I think a lot of artists are wrongly typed as xxFP when they are clearly xxFJ. Especially ENFJ. I think ENFJ can be one of the biggest and most expressive artists.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

How do you sort or rank wholly subjective preferences?


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

I think some artists are focused mostly on affecting the emotions of others and/or sharing an emotional atmosphere with their audience, which is a more extraverted focus of Feeling, more so Fe than Fi. An Fi dom/aux type can still be expressive, but mostly through Se/Ne rather than Fi directly. Also, art can be a statement of a point of view that is not intended to be mutable--think of a statement piece, for example--maybe this type of art is more common among some types than others.


----------



## bmuddy120 (Dec 2, 2017)

Unique perspectives as always, ironic because ISFPs are seen as the artists and the best writers ever are INFPs. So interesting opinion. I feel Fi by nature is more artistic but Fe can be very artistic too as you say here. INFJs can be very artistic and ESFJs are great fashion designers too and creators.


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

There’s so much more to art than expression. The least expressive person could be the most imaginative, but not express it outwardly. Don’t judge a book by its cover.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

I was more under the impression that artistry was more the domain of the N function. With the feeling functions, I've seen it described with an ice berg analogy. With Fe, it's about emotional breath. Picking up emotional displays on the surface and grasping the overall emotional temperature of the room and perhaps trying to maintain it to understand how. It's more on the surface before diving downward for the select few we favor. With Fi, it's about emotional depth. Not easily displayed, but it relates fantastically in a one-on-one interaction. Just immediately head-dives deep and finds the why that contributes to the overall breath. The true interpersonal counselor. 

Ne sees many islands and many ways to get to each island. But can seem flippant if it doesn't stick to a path to get to each island. Ni acknowledges many islands and ways to get to each one. But Ni has to get to THAT specific island via THAT specific way. Any other way is not satisfactory, thus tunnel vision and easy disillusioned. Nx is just too abstract to gauge fully. Especially when commercialized entertainers and artists are representing a persona.


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Look at these lowy magots and their bickering over who gets the table scraps of artistry. How cute.
Geeyahahhahhaaaaah!


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

My awesome maggotness challenges you to a paint brush battle. On guard! 

_Assumes fencing position_


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

👹

I will use your hair to make brushes and paint this room in your blood!


----------



## SoftlyRaining (Aug 3, 2020)

Art is not the home of any one function or type of person. Art is neither to be found as solely or preferably the expression of observable emotions. What one views as the truest form of artistry another may disregard. No form of artmaking can be declared as superior. 

It would be more productive to discuss how art is made through functions that see the world around them and their worlds within differently, how that artist displays their attentions uniquely, and what led an artist to choose their subject matter. Fi will bring about art that is unlike the art of Fe, yet Fe under the influence of Si or Ni will create art that is entirely different. Feeling cannot only be artistic. Thinkers can make great artists too.

"Artistic" as a term refers to natural talent. I don't know whether natural artistic talent can be the result of one function over another. I was told as a child that I best expressed my feelings through drawing. I know that I need to create things, I must. I thought this was because my Fi sought expression through Ne, and through Ne I am always seeking inspiration, those glints of magic. The art I make is for myself, but others seems to understand my feelings sometimes. My inspirations have evolved over my life, and my art reveals who I am. 

The best way I could describe my process is with this description I found on Pinterest some time ago. 









😊


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

YearseRayneDon said:


> 👹
> 
> I will use your hair to make brushes and paint this room in your blood!


Ooooo, kinky. But ineffective as I am quite the shorthair.


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

UraniaIsis said:


> Ooooo, kinky. But ineffective as I am quite the shorthair.


👹

Nonsense with that, you drew your blade. The only kink here will be the blood orgy left in our wake!


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

Fe = Legally Blonde
Fi = Schindler’s List 

I’m being tongue in cheek. Sort of.


----------



## PathSeeker (Aug 3, 2020)

Infinitus said:


> There’s so much more to art than expression. The least expressive person could be the most imaginative, but not express it outwardly. Don’t judge a book by its cover.


There are at least three definitions of artistic, so you could say that you have to be expressive.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

YearseRayneDon said:


> 👹
> 
> Nonsense with that, you drew your blade. The only kink here will be the blood orgy left in our wake!


Gotta summon Cthuluhu somehow.


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

UraniaIsis said:


> Gotta summon Cthuluhu somehow.


GOL

I can’t remember why I’m going to kill you now. . What?


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

YearseRayneDon said:


> GOL
> 
> I can’t remember why I’m going to kill you now. . What?


Me neither. I'm still too distracted by messy mouth's predicament.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Aiwass said:


> And I'll explain why:
> 
> Fe cares about _dynamic _emotions. External, mutable emotions. Emotions you can see. Someone is sad - this is a mutable emotion. Someone becomes excited - this is a mutable emotion. Someone becomes angry - this is a mutable emotion. Fe "goes with the flow" of emotions.
> 
> ...


I hope you’re just trying to get a rise out of people? Are you trying to see if people are prejudiced one way or the other? Because this expressed view is clearly not reflected in reality. Any type can be artistic. There are musicians of all types, painters of all types, dancers of all types, writers of all types. Many of them have Fi and express with Fi. Some express with Ti. Fi and Ti both want to express from an original place that emanates their emotions or thoughts . Anyway, no... any type can be artistic. 

How many examples do I need to give? 

Mozart ExFP. 
da Vinci ENTP
Van Gogh INTP (This is a hunch on him, I’d have to see more quotes of his to really know. Inferior Fe though for sure.) 
Hemmingway ISTP
Shakespeare— I actually argue he is ENFP, but whatever... INFP works. 
Freddie Mercury ESFP
Lots of ISFP music now like Ed Sheran and Lana Del Ray. 
I don’t think Lady Gaga is ENFJ.. her interviews seem very ESFP. I’m not sure why you’d see much J-ness in her as she is Se dom. 

We could go on and on. I’m not saying there aren’t Fe artists, far from. All types can be artistic. 
Leonard Cohen INFJ
Jane Austen INFJ
Kate Bush ENFJ


Any type can be an artist. I could sit and write out all the artists and authors who I think of for each type if you’d want.


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Aiwass said:


> And I'll explain why:
> 
> Fe cares about _dynamic _emotions. External, mutable emotions. Emotions you can see. Someone is sad - this is a mutable emotion. Someone becomes excited - this is a mutable emotion. Someone becomes angry - this is a mutable emotion. Fe "goes with the flow" of emotions.
> 
> ...


Taylor Swift ISTP
Lady Gaga INFJ
So both on the Fe spectrum.
ISTPs are actually really common in the music industry.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Llyralen said:


> I hope you’re just trying to get a rise out of people? Are you trying to see if people are prejudiced one way or the other? Because this expressed view is clearly not reflected in reality. Any type can be artistic. There are musicians of all types, painters of all types, dancers of all types, writers of all types. Many of them have Fi and express with Fi. Some express with Ti. Fi and Ti both want to express from an original place that emanates their emotions or thoughts . Anyway, no... any type can be artistic.
> 
> How many examples do I need to give?
> 
> ...


Yeah,
I was trying to get a rise out of people lol. Provoke. Trying to break the stereotype that most artists are ISFPs. I agree with everyone who is saying any type could be into art, though. Some thinkers are definitely great artists.

I should have explained myself better on this thread: I don’t think Fe is the best function for art in general, but I think it is pretty much connected to one specific kind of art - performatic art. Having a direct contact with the audience and establishing an emotional atmosphere.

IDK if I agree with all your typings. I mean, I agree with most of them - LDR is an ISFP 4 for sure, Hemingway some sort of xSTP. Da Vinci ENTP agreed.
Ed Sheeran strikes me more of an ISFJ than ISFP, just like Justin Timberlake. 
I’m totally convinced Gaga is an ENFJ. I explained why on this thread: Why Lady Gaga Is An ENFJ And Not An ISFP: Breaking Down...

I understand why many people think Gaga is xSFP, but I just think she is an ENFJ with lots of tertiary Se. 

I agree that Cohen, Austen and Kate Bush are all NFJs. Probably all NFJs 4.


----------

